# Which beverage or food do you prefer?



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

Post you answer and ask again for the next person!



Milk or Sprite?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Sprite





Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

Pepsi

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Tea



Shrimp or crabs?


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2008)

Er, shrimp, but I wasn't aware they came in a liquid form .

Slushy/frozen drink, or hot chocolate?


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2008)

depends on the weather, but assuming it's under 90, hot chocolate.

Flat water or bubbly water?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

:laugh: sorry for that.



Flat water



dr pepper or cherry coke


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 29, 2008)

dr.pepper if its not the diet kind 

Cider or White wine?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 29, 2008)

cider

Lemonade or orange soda?


----------



## Orchid (Jun 29, 2008)

Guess I would have to go with Orange Soda.

Cream Soda or Iced Tea?


----------



## Michaela (Jun 29, 2008)

Cream Soda, Iced tea is yuck! :yuck

Milkshake or Smoothie?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

Smoothie - as long as it is Sonic's Strawberry Banana

Hot chocolate or hot cider?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

hot chocolate

grape juice or coffee?


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

coffee

orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

apple juice

Kool-Aid or Gatorade?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Oops! Gatorade.

Chocolate milk or strawberry milk?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

choc milk



Wine or Beer?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Wine

cake or cookies?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIIIIIIES (those of you who watch big bro will understand  )

Lemon Or limeade?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

lemon



root beer or cream soda?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

Cream soda

Pink lemonade or reg. lemonade?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 30, 2008)

Pink lemonade. M&S do a fantastic pink lemonade.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Cow's milk or goat's milk ?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

cow milk (never had goats milk before)



plain water or water with lemon?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Plain water

Tia Maria or Bailey's Irish Cream


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Bailey's Irish Cream.

Green tea or black tea?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Black tea

Champagne or a beer? (fosters super chilled, well you wouldnt want a warm beer would you?  )


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 1, 2008)

Beer (Coors light - **** thats a light tasting beer!)

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Remember the question pinksalamander! lol 

Flavoured or plain water?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

flavored

strawberry milkshake or chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Depends on the day - but more often then not I would say chocolate 

Fruit Juice or a can of coke? lol


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

coke(as long as it's diet)

root beer or green tea?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

RootBeer ('amburgers and wooootbeer![love that ad])

Cherryade or Dandelion + Burdock?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Once again, since I don't know what one of them is, Cherryade.

Fruit smoothie or chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

Fruit smoothie

Cranberry juice or Apple juice?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2008)

Cranberry juice!

Grape soda or chocolate milk?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Never had either, but I'll go for Grape Soda!

Red or white wine?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2008)

Jen, do they not have grape soda or chocolate milk in England?? Really?! Chocolate milk is the only way I'll drink milk, good thing I live in the USA I guess! It makes me a little sad if you've never had it, it's so good  I like grape soda, too.

Okay, to answer your question, I prefer white wine.

Would you rather have egg nog or chai tea?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 6, 2008)

Chai



orange juice or grapefruit juice?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

grapefruit juice

Red Cream Soda or Cream Soda?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Normal. Cream soda.

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Coke (as long as it's diet).

Gatorade or flavored water?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Water.

Ice tea or Lemonade


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Iced tea.

Prune juice or tomato juice?


----------



## Lula (Jul 9, 2008)

Prune juice is better i think 

squash or milkshake?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

MILKSHAKE!

clamato or V8


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

V8!

Diet Snapple or Cyrstal Light?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 10, 2008)

Diet Snapple. Crystal Light makes me sick :vomit:.

Chamomile Tea or Peppermint Tea?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Peppermint Tea - in the winter...yum!

Tequilla shots or scotch on the rocks?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 11, 2008)

Te-Kill-Ya Please!

Snapple or Arizona Tea


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Snapple (but diet)

Latte or espresso?


----------



## Leaf (Jul 12, 2008)

Latte.



Pineapple juice or Limeade?


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2008)

limeade



hamburger or veggieburger


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Veggieburger

Apple or Orange?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 13, 2008)

apple

bubble gum flavor ICE or blue raspberry?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Blue Raz - all the way!!!

Coffee ice cream or rocky road ice cream?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rocky road.

Red or blue slushy (idk the flavours lol)


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

blue raspberry slushie!!!! 
...
passion fruit iced tea or chocolate milkshake...?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 13, 2008)

the tea sounds good, but i've never had that kind so i'm gonna go with the milk shake

something with coffee in it from starbucks or something with tean in it from starbucks?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

I guess i'll have to go with coffee :?

Would you rather Banana's or Oranges .


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

Bananas!

Chocolate Milk or hot chocolate


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

Chocolate milk

Apple Juice or orange squash


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2008)

Orange squash


Cereal or muesli


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Cereal

Chips or Fish?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2008)

Chips (I'm vegetarian )

Peaches or nectarines?


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

Peaches

Chocolate or Crisps?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

CHOCOLATE!
beef or chicken


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Chicken

Apples or Pears


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

pears

Blueberries or blackberries


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Blackberries

Lamb or Beef?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Beef

watermelon or cantalope


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Watermelon

Kiwi or soup?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

kiwi

lemonade or limeade


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

lemonade

Beans or peas?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

peas

coke or sprite


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

sprite
lemon or lime?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2008)

Lime

Bread or bagel?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

bread

pecan or almond


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2008)

Almond

Baked potato or mashed?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

baked

pancakes or waffles

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

waffles

honey or sugar?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Sugar

Apple Pie or Coconut Pie?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Apple pie!

Hot dogs or hamburgers


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

NEITHER :yuck

Fish fingers or Olives


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't like either of those!

tomatoes or potatoes


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

potatoes

salt or pepper?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

salt!

chi tea or green tea(and hot or cold?)?


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

Neither *yuk*

Ready Salted or Salt and Vinegar crisps


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2008)

Salt and vinegar

Still water or sparkling?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2008)

Still Water

Grand Marnier or Baileys YUM YUM

Luvbun, how's Vegas any BIG wins?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Grand Marnier or Baileys YUM YUM


Baileys...

Sausage Roll or Cheese and Pineapple on a stick?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

not sure what those are!

cream soda or root beer?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

Classic party food! Sausage rolls and cheese and pineapple on a stick! You gotta have 'em at parties!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheese and pineapple

and

cream soda 



Fresh apricots or dried apricots?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

LuvaBun-fresh

Fran-i didn't see your post, i was asking about LuvaBun's post

raspberry tea or blueberry?


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 9, 2008)

Raspberry

Milk chocolate or plain?


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

Milk Chocolate

Tea or Coffee


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

tea

orange soda or coke


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 11, 2008)

Coke. I hate Fanta Orange!

Cheese Sandwich or ham sandwich?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 11, 2008)

By ham sandwitch, can it be a sub?

Subway, or Mr.Sub


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

Subway

Kiwi or Banana 

iloveyounibbles-rip:hearts:brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 11, 2008)

banana

peas or carrots?


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

Carrots

Tuna or Salmon

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Salmon - with cream cheese and dill on a muffin.

Scrambled or omelette?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

scrambled(with cheese)

hot or cold chocolate milk?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Neither really, but more hot chocolate.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## taratarabear (Sep 14, 2008)

ummmm.....Heart

Monopoly or Scrabble?


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2008)

Monopoly

Peanuts - salted or unsalted?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 18, 2008)

Peanuts - salted

Cashews or Pistachios?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

Pistachios :biggrin2:

book or movie?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

That is not a food or beverage, but I couldn't decide between the two anyways

Meat or veggies


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 22, 2008)

Veggies

Apple pie or cherry pie?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 22, 2008)

Apple pie  yummy

(dont know if it's been said already, but...)


Blackberry pie or Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Blackberry pie

Cheese or Onion


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheese

Cottage cheese or cream cheese?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 23, 2008)

Cottage cheese

Mashed potatoes or baked potatoe?


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Mashed Potatoes - With Gravy mmmm

Tomato Sauce or Brown Sauce


----------



## taratarabear (Sep 24, 2008)

tomato sauce.

Warm or fuzzy?


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

Fuzzy

Smarties or Munchies?


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooohh Munchies (don't think you can get them here )

Bagel or bun?


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

Bun

Sugar Or Honey


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

What are Munchies? :upsidedown:

Honey


Pizza or Subs?


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 25, 2008)

Subs

M&Ms or Skittles?


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

M+M's 

These are munchies







Its chocolate

Strawberry or Lemon


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

strawberry

turkey or ham


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Turkey

Apple or Pear


----------



## taratarabear (Sep 26, 2008)

Apple

Oranges or Bananas

(how much fur could a rabbit brush brush if a rabbit brush could brush fur?)


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Banana

Blackcurrent Juice or Orange Juice


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Orange Juice

Brownies or cake?


----------



## taratarabear (Sep 27, 2008)

Cake.

Ice Cream or cheese cake?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

CHEESE CAKE!

V-8 or Cranberry Juice???


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 28, 2008)

Cranberry juice 

Waffle or pancakes?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Bagel!

Kool-aid or Gatorade?


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Kool-aid!

Cookies or chips?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Uhm probably cookies!! 

Ham sandwich or Turkey sandwich?


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

HAM! Ham, all the way! 

Uhh, jucie or pop?


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

Uhm both i guess. 

orange smoothie or chocolate smoothie?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Chocolate smoothie (although I would prefer Vanilla over choco.) but orange sounds nasty. 

Pototo Chips or Barbeque Chips?


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

barbeque chips

orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 29, 2008)

Mmm, orange juice! The fancy organic apple juice is awesome too though.

Hummus or salsa?


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Salsa

Cornflakes or Cheerios


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> These are munchies ... Its chocolate


Mmm, never tried it before.

Cheerios

Frosted or Honey Nut (Cheerios)?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

Neither! Normal cheerios!

Toasted Teacake or Scone with jam and cream?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

MMMM Both 

Lemon or Lime?


----------

